# Hours on a skid steer, how much is too many???



## jkski

I am in the market for a nice used skid steer on a budget of $9k or less and as you can imagine, there isn't a whole lot out there that is not high hours or beat up.

The unit I buy will be for personal use as I am building a house on 10 acres and have a lot of dirt to move, a 1400' stone driveway to maintain(especially during construction), landscaping and some general brush clearing.

So, how many hours on a used machine is too much and should be avoided? I know a lot of it probably depends on the way it was used and maintained but in looking at these, some look new but have 5000 hours and some look beat and have 1000 hours.

I came across a nice looking 03 Bobcat S185 with 5200 hours on it that they are asking $9500 for and I have found a 98 LX885 with 2660 hours they are asking $8900 for. I like the thoughts of a somewhat newer machine, just concerned about the hours.

In terms of machine size, I want something that will lift around 1800lbs, so a nice 773, S175, S185, LS170, LS180 or LX665 would fit the bill.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The LS180 and LX885 are large frame size machines. Kinda falls under the same dilemma of a newer high mileage truck or older low mileage one. I would stay under 4000 hours for a personal type application and under 1500 for commercial use. You would hate to be stuck with a $4k repair bill which wouldn't be hard to do. The only used machine I've bought is the 873, I bought it from a buddy's neighbor who got in some trouble with the IRS, had 1001hrs and was 10yrs old he used it like you plan on doing. Not telling you to do anything "unsafe" but a smaller machine will lift 1800lbs. Skids are rated at 50% of the tip load, a 763 or S160 will lift it but won't to full height but I bet I could get it to


----------



## peteo1

Take the old lx model. Those things are built better than the ls models imo. If I had the money to spare I'd buy one. They're tough as hell and relatively cheap to maintain.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The old Deere's (New Holland) seem to be affordable, at least here.


----------



## jkski

Thanks guys. I will take a look at the LS 160 as well, had not considered that before. I did come across an 03 Bobcat S185 with 2200 hours that they are asking $12,900 for. While it is more than I want to spend the question is, would I be better off spending more and getter a newer machine with less hours.......get what you pay for theory?

I am open to thoughts and appreciate the advice.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I would also look into over the tire tracks depending on your soil, either way they will help. You can find a set under a grand.


----------



## jkski

Thanks. I had use of an LX665 all last summer that had tracks and they were an great as the tires were not the best.
So, if you were in my shoes, would you stick to the $9k budget and find a machine that fits or is it a pipedream to think I will find a good machine for $9k? What should I expect to pay?

Is my budget too low for what I am looking to buy?


----------



## Maclawnco

people seem to think the white paint make their machine far more valuable. I will echo the advice to look at older deeres or lx series NH.


----------



## jkski

Please educate me a little on a good year and size of Deere to consider as I am not all that familiar with their line. I have looked at the newer 317 model, so what would be the equal to that in an older machine?

I agree, people seem to want a lot for the color white, especially if they have re-painted it!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The old Deere model numbers are 6675,7775,and 8875. Looks like a few decent ones on Machinery Trader right now


----------



## peteo1

I saw a guy on here that's selling a bobcat for something like $7000. I think he was in new jersey. Not sure if that helps or not but I figured I'd throw it out there. If I can find the thread ill post it for you.


----------



## peteo1

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=135924

This should be it


----------



## jkski

Thanks for the tips, I checked out that link and unfortunately, its for a 743, a bit smaller than I want to go. If I am going with a Bobcat brand it is going to be a 773 or larger (I find a lot of 763 but they have the radial arm lift and I'd prefer to avoid that plus their lifting capacity os less than the 773).

I'll check-out the Deere models on machinery trader, thanks again for the education.


----------



## trqjnky

i have a 2000 case 1840 with over 6000 hours on it. bough from a member here. pushed 8 snows this year with it, use it almost daily to move things around my auto shop, no problems with it. ive seen just as many under 1000 hour skids eat a motor/hydraulic system as i have high hour units.


----------



## jkski

Well, thanks for all of the great advice, I actually pulled the trigger earlier today and purchased a 2005 John Deere 317 with 2600 hours on it. I need to put a set of tires on it and get a bucket for it but it is a nice clean machine and the price was right.

Again, I appreciate all of the advice and will post a pic when I pick it up later this week.


----------

